# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] pit bull

## Ryu

Χαριζεται  αρσενικος πιτ μπουλακος παρα πολυ φιλικος και χαδιαρης,βρεθηκε στα μεγαρα(μαλλον εγκαταληφθηκε) πριν 4 μερες,7-8 χρονων,με καφε λουρι.δεν φευγει απο το σημειο που κοιματε σαν να περιμενει τα αφεντικα του να ρθουν να τον παρουν,καθετε στην ακρη του δρομου και το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να το χτυπισουν τα αυτοκινητα.αναζηταμε νεο σπιτι  να περασει τα υπολιπα χρονια της ζωης του.προς το παρον τα πηγαινει μια χαρα με τον αλλο αδεσποτακο της γειτονιας και δεν εχει διξει σημιαδια επιθετικοτιτας στα δεσπεζομενα που βγαζουμε βολτα.

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ κριμα που του φερθηκαν ετσι!! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!!!! στον αντρακο.

----------


## Kostakos

Ωχουυυυ το μωρέ η μουσουδίτσα, αλλά όπως λέει και η καλλιτέχνις "είναι που πάντα η αγάπη αργεί"

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι πανεμορφος δεσποινα!!!
μακαρι να βρει ενα καλο σπιτι!

βαλε αγγελια και εδω pitbull-rescue.gr 
αν και μεγαλος η ομορφαδα του και το οτι τα παει καλα ακομα και με αλλα αρσενικα ειναι με το μερος του!!!

----------


## jimnikaia

το εκανα ποστ στο φβ μηπως και βρεθει κανενας που τον θελει

----------


## Ryu

> το εκανα ποστ στο φβ μηπως και βρεθει κανενας που τον θελει


ευχαριστω!για οποιον θελει να προωθησει στο φεις μπουκ του φτιαξα αλμπουμ http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0512953&type=3

----------


## joncr

Αν εχεις τροπο πηγαινε τον σε ενα κτηνιατρο να τον σκαναρει για τσιπ , και αν εχει μπορεις να βρεις ποιος τον παρατησε , ή τον εχασε ( που δε νομιζω) να του τραβηξουμε μια ωραια μηνυση..

----------


## Ηρακλής

Tα ματάκια του στην φωτογραφία λένε παρά πολλά!! μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιος που να του δόση ολλα αυτά που στερήθηκε από τον  προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης !!

----------


## yannis37

7-8 χρονών σκυλι δεν το παρατάς....... απλά.

εγω δινω και ενα ποσοστο ο ιδιοκτητης να "μας άφησε"

----------


## Ryu

> 7-8 χρονών σκυλι δεν το παρατάς....... απλά.
> 
> εγω δινω και ενα ποσοστο ο ιδιοκτητης να "μας άφησε"


με την κριση που εχουμε,εχουμε γεμισει ρατσατα αδεσποτα.ποσα εξοδα μπορει να εχει ενα σκυλι?στην εσχατη ζει και με ενα ξεροκοματο,δεν το παρατας ομως.οι παπουδες μας δεν τα πηγαιναν ουτε στους κτηνιατρους ουτε τους επερναν την καλυτερη τροφη μια χαρα ζουσαν τα σκυλια τους.στο κατω κατω ο σκυλος θεωρει το αφεντικο του οικογενια του.θα πεταγαν αραγε ενα μελος της οικογενειας τους για να γλιτωσουν τα εξοδα?τελος παντων,πολλα μπορει να παιχτηκαν,μπορει να μετακομισαν,μπορει λογο ασθενειας,μπορει να τον βαρεθηκαν,μπορει να χει καλαζαρ,αθριτικα,ερλιχια η ξερω κ γω τι αλλο....ο σκυλος τωρα ειναι λιγο ποιο ασφαλες κ δεν κοιμαται μες την μεση του δρομου αλλα μεσα σε μια οικοδομη που μας ανηκει και ξεκινησε να τρωει μιας και τις πρωτες μερες δεν ετρωγε τπτ.γενικα ειναι πολυ γλυκο σκυλι και  ζηταει την προσοχη μας και με ακολουθαει οπου και να παω.να σημιωσω οτι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλοσωμος(καπου 40 κιλα των κοβω)και δυνατος σκυλος αλλα εχει τροπους,δεν σκαρφαλωνει πανω μας και τετοια.

----------


## lagreco69

Δεσποινα συμφωνω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα σου!! και εκτιμω πολυ!! αυτο που κανεις!!! οπως και ολοι μας εδω στο forum!! για αυτες τις αγνες ψυχουλες. αλλα νομιζω! οτι ο Γιαννης παραπανω, εννουσε οτι ισως ο ιδιοκτητης του σκυλακου, να μην ζει πια! και να πηγε κοντα στον δημιουργο του.

----------


## Ryu

> Δεσποινα συμφωνω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα σου!! και εκτιμω πολυ!! αυτο που κανεις!!! οπως και ολοι μας εδω στο forum!! για αυτες τις αγνες ψυχουλες. αλλα νομιζω! οτι ο Γιαννης παραπανω, εννουσε οτι ισως ο ιδιοκτητης του σκυλακου, να μην ζει πια! και να πηγε κοντα στον δημιουργο του.


ναι το κατλαβα.ειναι κ αυτο μια πιθανοτιτα,αλλα πιστεψε με τα περισσοτερα τα παρατανε γιατι δεν μπορουν να ανταπεξελθουν οικονομικα.ο σκυλος δεν ειναι γνωστος στα μεγαρα,δεν ειναι κ τοση μεγαλη πολη,3-4 κτηνιατρους εχουμε καποιος θα τον γνωριζε,και φενεται πολυ καλοζωησμενος.ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο στα μεγαρα να πετανε σκυλια ολοι οι περαστικοι απο αθηνα και απο τα γυρω περιχωρα.ειδικα στην περιοχη που μενω,που ειναι διπλα στην ενθικη.

----------


## jimnikaia

μετα απο την δημοσιευση που εβαλα στο φβ σημερα το βραδυ ενδιαφερθηκε ενας νεαρος για να τον παρει.

δεσποινα εχω δωσει την σελιδα σου στο νεαρο για να επικοινωνισει μαζι σου για τις διαδικασιες.

ενημερωσε μας για τις λεπτομεριες αν τελικα εγινε κατι.

----------


## Ryu

προς το παρον τιποτα.

----------


## Ryu

ο σκυλος δυστιχως δαγκωσε την γειτονισα πριν 2-3 βδομμαδες που πηγε να τον ταισει το βραδυ,μπηκε μονος σε κλουβι σε χωρο που φιλοξενη η φιλοζωικη κ αλλα σκυλια για να μην τον τουφεκισουν το ιδιο βραδι που δαγκωσε.κανεις δεν ασχολειται μαζι του γιατι τον φοβουντε κ ο σκυλος απο την στεναχωρια του αρνειται να φαει κ εχει ανοιξη πληγες σε ολο του το σωμα απο τα νευρα του τριβεται στα σιρματα.δυστιχως θα αναγκαστουν να του κανουν ευθανασια γιατι δεν τον αναλαμβανει κανεις κ ο σκυλος λιωνει μερα με την μερα.εχω ρωτησει τους παντες εαν εχουν καποιο κτημα/χωραφη να τον βαλω μεσα μονο του αλλα τπτ.ο σκυλος ηταν ετσι http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=...type=3&theater 
κ τωρα ειναι ετσι http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωχ...αυτα ειναι ασχημα νεα...

*γραψε μια περιγραφη στην εικονα που δινεις στο fb για να κοινοποιουμε.

----------


## Chopper

Κρίμα ο όμορφος σκυλάκος.Πώς τα ταλαιπωρούμε αυτά τα ζώα...

----------


## 11panos04

Αμα δαγκωσε κιολας....ξεχνα τον,προσωπικα στο λεω,απ οσα σκυλια ξερω που δαγκωσαν,ή επεφταν μηνυσεις απ τα θυματα(κι εδω που τα λεμε δεν ειχαν κι αδικο),ή θανατωση...

Φιλικα

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ κριμα!!!!! μακαρι να βρεθει καποιος με χωραφι!! να γινει κατι θετικο!!!!!!!!!! μακαρι!!!!!

----------

